

Good collection of Algorithms - sun123
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/algorithm

======
szymzet
I really don't understand what is the point of such entries. Everybody knows
stack overflow. Putting a link to a tag on SO is not really something worth
sharing.

~~~
sun123
Well, it's a weekend. Sharing this might lead some HNers spend some time going
through the list of algorithms (which I thought is good; a refresher may
be)which might be spent elsewhere. That's the intent.

------
zoba
There is also the NIST's Dictionary of Algorithms & Data Structures, which is
formatted a little nicer. These are mostly 'textbook' algorithms though,
probably not as specific as most of whats on StackOverflow

<http://xlinux.nist.gov/dads/>

------
nhebb
The Stony Brook Algorithm Repository is a nice little collection of
algorithms, plus they out link to various implementations:

<http://www.cs.sunysb.edu/~algorith/>

------
sycren
Was this supposed to link to the tag algorithms or to a particular question?

~~~
sun123
It was link to the 'algorithm' tag.

